# Pregnancy spells.........



## Halley

would you ever get one? And why.

There spells Clairvoyants put on you that 'make' you conceive within the amount of time they say, and if it doesn't they either put another spell on you or you get your money back. Once fell pregnant they put another spell on the baby to protect and keep safe whilst in the womb. Baring in mind this is done through a computer..........................
There was Thread in First tri when I was there about it, and there were quite a few ladies who had got the spell and had worked..... But was it just a coincidence? Hmmm :coffee:

I don't know what to think about them to be honest, my OH thinks there just a waste of time and money. However he did say though if it makes me happy I should have one. 
I'm in two minds though as I want my babies conceived as natural as possible, I don't want anything helping me out :shrug: Guess I'm just too proud?!?!?
I will get pregnant when my stupid body is ready too, but I don't know what to think about these 'Fertile spells' etc....

Help me out ladies :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I had a spell cast by mia angel hon and it was completed on 24 th June just before ov! We concieved last cycle but had a loss! Am not sure if it was the spell or not but I emailed mia angel after our loss and she said the spell gets more and more powerful with time! I am wearing rose quartz as it is said to boost fertility...........who knows but I reckon it cant harm if it boosts my pma and helps us get a sticky bubba


----------



## Baronessgogo

I have to admit i have just bought one of those spells for fertility and protection off ebay. Im kind of sceptical about it all but figured that i need all the help i could get lol


----------



## prgirl_cesca

I figured I'm a good person, always nice to people and kind and whatever is out there won't give me a successful pregnancy so there is no way I would pay money for a spell to make it happen. 

I am very spiritual (not religious, I believe in karma, mediums, the paranormal etc) and have spent my whole life trying to do good to have it come back to me and it hasn't. I guess I figure a spell won't do anything.


----------



## Tigerlilies

I don't know everyone's religious background, but if you are a Christian, it clearly states in the bible not to follow false prophets and idols. I feel that if you're going to put your faith into superstition, why not put it in God. He doesn't ask for money at least. :winkwink:


----------



## badkitty2382

Trying to find another way to get pregnant has nothing to do with what religion you are. Granted if you are christian, you wouldn't try any of these. I am pagan and I'm proud of it. I would call any of these methods superstition. I'll say no more. This is way I normally don't get into talks with people about religion. I normally just piss people off.


----------



## justwaiting

I have bought a mia spell back in July. To me it's just a bit of harmless fun and if I get pregnant maybe it'll be her spell or maybe it'll be my time but this is my first month trying since having the spell so here's hoping. 
It has nothing to do with religion or beliefs, it can't hurt anything so if you want go for it. On the other hand stay away from jenny renny. She just predicts your'll fall pregnant next cycle and takes $20 off you for the pleasure. Everyone I have spoken to has just been told next cycle.
it's personal decision


----------



## Mrskg

I've never tried a spell but I got a reading from someone called mesina and it was great she confirmed a lot of what was true and what other mediums that I have seen irl told me she has a website called psychic whispers (I think thats the name) and I noticed she does spells with a money back guarantee if they are not successful xx


----------



## babydust818

I never heard of it but now i want one! It sounds completely harmless. Regardless of if it works you will have a fun time during it. More spark of faith and hope! If it doesn't work, money back guarentee! How much is it? Where do you go to get one?


----------



## jennijunni

No, not my thing.


----------



## Mrskg

babydust818 said:


> I never heard of it but now i want one! It sounds completely harmless. Regardless of if it works you will have a fun time during it. More spark of faith and hope! If it doesn't work, money back guarentee! How much is it? Where do you go to get one?



https://psychic-whispers.com/ xxx


----------



## Balkema

I'm wiccan, so I just perform them myself. But for me they have worked. My first child was born healthy, and on his due date. My second child was miscarried but that was from an outside trauma, and so far number 3 is going great.


----------



## momof5wants1

I got one from Sunfairy Chrissy and after 2 yrs ttc, I conceived my soon to be one yr old. And the good thing about the spell is she emails it to you and you can use it each time you want to get pregger. ;)


----------



## kategirl

momof5wants1 said:


> I got one from Sunfairy Chrissy and after 2 yrs ttc, I conceived my soon to be one yr old. And the good thing about the spell is she emails it to you and you can use it each time you want to get pregger. ;)

I just looked at Sunfairy Chrissy's site and don't see anything about spells, just readings. Maybe it's changed, or maybe I just didn't see it.

I'm interested as a fun thing. For $5, it might be fun to see if she's right on gender and timeframe. Except then I'd be bummed if it ended up taking a lot longer.


----------



## momof5wants1

kategirl said:


> momof5wants1 said:
> 
> 
> I got one from Sunfairy Chrissy and after 2 yrs ttc, I conceived my soon to be one yr old. And the good thing about the spell is she emails it to you and you can use it each time you want to get pregger. ;)
> 
> I just looked at Sunfairy Chrissy's site and don't see anything about spells, just readings. Maybe it's changed, or maybe I just didn't see it.
> 
> I'm interested as a fun thing. For $5, it might be fun to see if she's right on gender and timeframe. Except then I'd be bummed if it ended up taking a lot longer.Click to expand...

if you look her up on FB, send her a PM, she will tell you about them.


----------



## kategirl

I went ahead and did the $5 timing and gender guess. We'll see what she says and if she ends up being right! I don't put stock in it, but it sounded kind of fun, anf who knows, maybe it will help boost my spirits a little even if I don't believe in it? I just see it as a bit of fun and games.


----------



## kategirl

Just in case anyone is interested... Haven't heard back from her yet even though I sent my info back to her first thing Friday morning. I'm really kind of down today and was hoping to have the fun little pick-me-up, but it looks like it might be a while longer. I'm just curious to see what she says, and then be able to see if her guess was right. Makes it seem a little more like a game to me... :)


----------



## momof5wants1

kategirl said:


> Just in case anyone is interested... Haven't heard back from her yet even though I sent my info back to her first thing Friday morning. I'm really kind of down today and was hoping to have the fun little pick-me-up, but it looks like it might be a while longer. I'm just curious to see what she says, and then be able to see if her guess was right. Makes it seem a little more like a game to me... :)

She is super busy, but if you send her a reminder email, she will try to get you taken care of quicker. Usually it takes a couple of weeks to get your reading.


----------



## kategirl

Chrissy got back to me and predicted a boy with either a positive test or conceived this August (okay, I'm going to doubt that one) or born August 2015 (so I'd conceive in November). It would be awesome if she were right about this August, lol!


----------



## kategirl

So, I kind of hate to admit it since I don't believe in this sort of stuff, but Chrissy did end up being right about conceiving/getting a BFP in August! Now she has a 50/50 shot of getting the boy part right (though I'd much prefer she was wrong on that, lol).


----------



## momof5wants1

kategirl said:


> So, I kind of hate to admit it since I don't believe in this sort of stuff, but Chrissy did end up being right about conceiving/getting a BFP in August! Now she has a 50/50 shot of getting the boy part right (though I'd much prefer she was wrong on that, lol).

Congratulations!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## momof5wants1

picture of the bfp????


----------



## nicb26

I got one of Mia angel and conceived the next month, but miscarried. I have since had yet another miscarriage, but haven't contacted her for renewal. I like to believe in spirituality, though my natural form is to be skeptical!


----------



## Lulu1226

momof5wants1 said:


> I got one from Sunfairy Chrissy and after 2 yrs ttc, I conceived my soon to be one yr old. And the good thing about the spell is she emails it to you and you can use it each time you want to get pregger. ;)


Did you ever get a reading from Sunfairy Chrissy and it come true?


----------



## momof5wants1

Lulu1226 said:


> momof5wants1 said:
> 
> 
> I got one from Sunfairy Chrissy and after 2 yrs ttc, I conceived my soon to be one yr old. And the good thing about the spell is she emails it to you and you can use it each time you want to get pregger. ;)
> 
> 
> Did you ever get a reading from Sunfairy Chrissy and it come true?Click to expand...

Yes, with my 14 month old.


----------



## magicalmom2be

After reading this thread, I just contacted Chrissy for a reading. (I want to know about ALL of my future pregnancies.) Hoping for good news!


----------



## hopebabynv

Please do not waste your money on Mia Angel, mine didn't work not even after a recast. I do not think that she is genuine.


----------

